# I want all of them :(



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Wanted: Special Families for Special Cats!

Poor little boogers.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I want everyone of them!

What a great write up and promotion! I looked more thru their website. Looks like a great place. I wish all shelters were like them!


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

aww. I saw a sad little guy on my shelter's website and it just makes me want to scoop him up and shower love on him.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet babies!! I hope they all find amazing forever homes!  When I got my newest kitten at the shelter, I wanted to take them all home with me... but I'm pretty sure my husband would have had a heart attack (and I'm unfortunately not a millionaire), haha.


----------

